# Anyone Taking Prozac?



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Doctor just put me on prozac for panic/anixiety and to ween me off Xanax on a daily basis. Been on Xanax too many years and this should be used for short term problems; said the SSRI's are the way to go. Any info--pros and cons?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The SSRI's work really well for some people and do not have the addictive problems associated with sedatives. They can have side effects, and some people may have to try more than one to find the one that works well for them.Also they aren't a short-term solution, but something you have to take all the time for them to be effective, so how often you need the sedative can play a role. For those with infrequent problems it may not be worth taking daily medication. If you have problems on a regular basis daily medication may be preferable.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I can't tolerate SSRIs. They give me cramps and D, so now I take Remeron instead, it's a new class of antidepressant. But I know SSRIs and Prozac in particular help lots of other people, so hopefully it will you too!







susan


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2001)

just started sarafem, which is prozac I am told. Hopefully it will help alleviate some of the discomfort and anxiety. I have been on it for 7 days. I feel for a couple of hours after I take it, I feel lethargic, depressed and cant concentrate. I may start taking it at night. Hope it helps


----------

